# How to save this embedded video into my laptop.?



## windchimes (Dec 29, 2014)

Guys,


Here is a 1hour plus webinar , but I would like to save it onto my HDD and watch it later.

*hbr.org/2014/01/collaboration-and-the-social-organization/

Any tool/way to save this file?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is the link, right click > save link as Direct Link


----------



## windchimes (Dec 30, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Here is the link, right click > save link as Direct Link



When I try to save it it is showing as an "html" document.

When I open in a new tab it shows an error as written below

"An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #50.7076cd17.1419913048.19e28aa9"


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2014)

windchimes said:


> When I try to save it it is showing as an "html" document.
> 
> When I open in a new tab it shows an error as written below
> 
> ...



use *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-video-downloader/ extension for Firefox and download it. or you can just register for that site and download it.


----------

